# mysql-server rcvar



## agnel_kurian (Apr 13, 2011)

What does the following command do?

`# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/mysql-server rcvar`

What does the rcvar option do? Where can I find more information on the various options available?


----------



## phoenix (Apr 13, 2011)

It tells you the name of the variable you have to put into /etc/rc.conf in order to enable mysql, and it tells you what the current value of that variable is.


----------



## mamalos (Apr 13, 2011)

For more information read: *man 8 rc*, *man 8 rc.subr* as well as this.


----------

